# No pictures from Memory Lane????



## mickeyc (Oct 26, 2020)

C'mon guys and gals.......


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 26, 2020)

mickeyc said:


> C'mon guys and gals.......



There are four or five different threads with numerous pictures??


----------



## buickmike (Oct 26, 2020)

The grounds had water after couple showers ran thru- As usual when the big players showed up buyers were anxious to see what was unloaded.  In fact an old twenties? Bike had what appeared to be a dampening device at rear triangle. And one of the few existing colson commanders was spotted.  On the downside they didn't have the bonfire - and no catfish.  Was a good show.


----------



## catfish (Oct 26, 2020)

buickmike said:


> The grounds had water after couple showers ran thru- As usual when the big players showed up buyers were anxious to see what was unloaded.  In fact an old twenties? Bike had what appeared to be a dampening device at rear triangle. And one of the few existing colson commanders was spotted.  On the downside they didn't have the bonfire - and no catfish.  Was a good show.



Sorry I could not be there.


----------



## TieDye (Oct 26, 2020)

There are lots of pictures in other posts. I didn't take time to take pictures. I was looking at all the goodies.


----------

